# Obsession bows



## dsanders (Jun 25, 2012)

I want to get a new bow. I was torn between the vector 32 and heli m.  I've been seeing and hearing a lot about the obsession bows. Do y'all have any experience or own one? I'm just worried about spending almost a grand on a bow that's from a new/beginning company. Any advice will be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jun 25, 2012)

They are nice bows....smooth draw, super solid backwall, great valley, and probably the most quiet/vibe free bows ive ever shot. The new company thing is just something you have to deal with. Personally I would be more worried about having a bow I can flat out shoot with then how new the company is. I will say Dennis makes his living from the outdoor industry so he can't afford to let anything bad happen with Obsession Archery or it WILL directly effect his other business. I wouldn't worry about Obsession going anywhere anytime soon though.


----------



## wthunter11 (Jun 25, 2012)

I own a lethal force and I can say this go honestly. They are the real deal. Best advice is try one out. There are plenty of members here who will be willing to let you shoot theirs or at least point you in the right direction. Dennis is on to something huge and I am glad to be able to watch it unfold.


----------



## riskyb (Jun 25, 2012)

I own an obsession ss and its awsome the real deal will prob by a sniper or lethal force soon


----------



## dsanders (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, can I meet someone and shoot their obsession?


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 25, 2012)

dsanders said:


> Well, can I meet someone and shoot their obsession?



Do you not live within a hour of a pro shop? Or do they not carry Obsessions?

If your in South Carolina, it might be a long shot to get somebody to meet you so you can shoot their bow.. Im sure you wont be dissapointed in any of them.. I personally have the Heli-m and love it.. And that new Archery company is selling bows like Hot Cakes and people are lovin em.

CJ


----------



## dsanders (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah it may be a long shot, but I'll drive to them. The shoos around here do not carry obsession bows. I've never seen one in person.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jun 25, 2012)

It's a long ride to Fort Benning but if your ever down this way you can shoot my brothers Lethal Force.


----------



## Haven McCowan (Jun 25, 2012)

A friend of mine owned an obsession ss it blew up twice on him in four months. I would definetly go with the vector 32.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm in North Augusta and have a Lethal Force 28.5" 67 pounds you can try when you like.  I know someone that lives in Greenwood that will have one soon too!  Just shoot me a PM and I'll do what I can for you.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 25, 2012)

Haven McCowan said:


> A friend of mine owned an obsession ss it blew up twice on him in four months. I would definetly go with the vector 32.



Wow, thats crazy talk.. That stinks, not to insult your friends intelligence but you sure it wasnt operator error?

CJ


----------



## hound dog (Jun 25, 2012)

Haven McCowan said:


> A friend of mine owned an obsession ss it blew up twice on him in four months. I would definetly go with the vector 32.





stick_slinger said:


> Wow, thats crazy talk.. That stinks, not to insult your friends intelligence but you sure it wasnt operator error?
> 
> CJ



I'm around alot of Obsession bows and have two ss and a Sniper XS and this the firs time I heard of this. I have heard of some people derailing them but it was operator error.

Did he contact them and tell them?


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 25, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Wow, thats crazy talk.. That stinks, not to insult your friends intelligence but you sure it wasnt operator error?
> 
> CJ



I doubt it, the friend is multi time National Champion shooter. I believe it was an early model, and Dennis was working through some issues. I've shot the 2012 Addiction and the SS from last year. Both very nice bows, quick and quiet, smooth shooters...

To the original poster, get with Pasinthrough, he can help you out!


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 25, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> I doubt it, the friend is multi time National Champion shooter. I believe it was an early model, and Dennis was working through some issues. I've shot the 2012 Addiction and the SS from last year. Both very nice bows, quick and quiet, smooth shooters...
> 
> To the original poster, get with Pasinthrough, he can help you out!



Oh lol.. Disregard haha.

CJ


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 25, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Oh lol.. Disregard haha.
> 
> CJ


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 25, 2012)

I own two of them. I got the SS last year and the Addiction this year. I wouldn't sell either one of em. 
My plan is to use the SS in the woods and the Addiction on the 3-D range. Could go either way though. 
Their just as good or better than any bow I've owned. You cant get better service from a company.    .....Shoot one, I dare ya !


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hows the addiction hold compared to most 35in a2a bows?


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 25, 2012)

^ I shot the addiction and it is a super nice bow, although the draw length was alittle too long for me, it held pretty nice, super smooth draw and solid backwall.. I am a big fan of short ATA bows, which is one reason why i went with the Heli-m.. But the Addiction is definetly a nice bow.

CJ


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 25, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> Hows the addiction hold compared to most 35in a2a bows?



I use a resistance activated release. I need a solid wall because I pull hard into it. 
I really consider it a hunting bow but as long as I do my part, ya cant beat it. Holds fine !


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 26, 2012)

bowanna said:


> I use a resistance activated release. I need a solid wall because I pull hard into it.
> I really consider it a hunting bow but as long as I do my part, ya cant beat it. Holds fine !


That is kinda what I was expecting a longer hunting bow that would make a great hunting class bow.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 26, 2012)

no bad things said against obession.... save yourdelf a head ach and go with hoyt or matthews, the only thing that held me from buying a obession was the fact that yes they only been out for a few years and yes they might have wonderful service, but atleast u know that a name like matthews or hoyt will never go under... just my .02


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 26, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> no bad things said against obession.... save yourdelf a head ach and go with hoyt or matthews, the only thing that held me from buying a obession was the fact that yes they only been out for a few years and yes they might have wonderful service, but atleast u know that a name like matthews or hoyt will never go under... just my .02



This is imo is one of the many problems with America right now. Some people will not buy from the little guy because they might not make it. The company would have a substantially higher chance of making it if you were willing to even consider there products. If they are good at what they do they can eventually become a big name But lets say the guy goes under and has no job. Then we say it is his fault and that he is taking welfare money and leeching off all the working men and women. He should try harder to get a job.     

 Sorry I am done


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 26, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> This is imo is one of the many problems with America right now. Some people will not buy from the little guy because they might not make it. The company would have a substantially higher chance of making it if you were willing to even consider there products. If they are good at what they do they can eventually become a big name But lets say the guy goes under and has no job. Then we say it is his fault and that he is taking welfare money and leeching off all the working men and women. He should try harder to get a job.
> 
> Sorry I am done



well said... you have your 0.2 and so do I, but Im not going to spend over a $1000 and not know for sure that the company will still be there years to come...


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have shot one of the bows and yes they do feel good... I am NOT knocking the bow...


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 26, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> This is imo is one of the many problems with America right now. Some people will not buy from the little guy because they might not make it. The company would have a substantially higher chance of making it if you were willing to even consider there products. If they are good at what they do they can eventually become a big name But lets say the guy goes under and has no job. Then we say it is his fault and that he is taking welfare money and leeching off all the working men and women. He should try harder to get a job.
> 
> Sorry I am done



No what's wrong with America is stuff like thinking you need to spend $1000 every year on new equipment.   

with that said,  the right people like the Obseesion bowline so thats good enough for me.  I'll wait for a used one though,  I love depreciation.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 26, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> No what's wrong with America is stuff like thinking you need to spend $1000 every year on new equipment.
> 
> with that said,  the right people like the Obseesion bowline so thats good enough for me.  I'll wait for a used one though,  I love depreciation.



Whats wrong with the way people decide to spend their own money?  

CJ


----------



## dsanders (Jun 26, 2012)

If you manage your money how you are supposed to and you have extra play money spend it! Also by the way I haven't bought a new bow in 2-3 years.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 26, 2012)

Spending money is what makes the economy grow. But spending money you don't have is the problem.


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 26, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> no bad things said against obession.... save yourdelf a head ach and go with hoyt or matthews, the only thing that held me from buying a obession was the fact that yes they only been out for a few years and yes they might have wonderful service, but atleast u know that a name like matthews or hoyt will never go under... just my .02



What some people fail to see is that Dennis has been in the hunting industry for 20 years.  He currently owns Whitetail Obsession scents, Motor Mouth, Southern Woods and Water TV, and Obsession Bows.  He has outstanding products and when you combine outstanding products with great customer service, your business will grow.  He owns these companies outright with no investors.  He has put together a business model that will not only grow the business but make it one of the best in the industry.  Like Kevin Strother or not, he is a genius with bow designs.  Dennis has secured a 2013 design from Kevin with plans for future designs.  That's a win-win for everyone since Kevin just designs and Dennis deals with the customers.  I can understand apprehension, but Dennis has been around the block a few times and if breaking both legs and his back doesn't derail his archery train, I don't know what will.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 26, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> What some people fail to see is that Dennis has been in the hunting industry for 20 years.  He currently owns Whitetail Obsession scents, Motor Mouth, Southern Woods and Water TV, and Obsession Bows.  He has outstanding products and when you combine outstanding products with great customer service, your business will grow.  He owns these companies outright with no investors.  He has put together a business model that will not only grow the business but make it one of the best in the industry.  Like Kevin Strother or not, he is a genius with bow designs.  Dennis has secured a 2013 design from Kevin with plans for future designs.  That's a win-win for everyone since Kevin just designs and Dennis deals with the customers.  I can understand apprehension, but Dennis has been around the block a few times and if breaking both legs and his back doesn't derail his archery train, I don't know what will.



Well Said

CJ


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 26, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> What some people fail to see is that Dennis has been in the hunting industry for 20 years.  He currently owns Whitetail Obsession scents, Motor Mouth, Southern Woods and Water TV, and Obsession Bows.  He has outstanding products and when you combine outstanding products with great customer service, your business will grow.  He owns these companies outright with no investors.  He has put together a business model that will not only grow the business but make it one of the best in the industry.  Like Kevin Strother or not, he is a genius with bow designs.  Dennis has secured a 2013 design from Kevin with plans for future designs.  That's a win-win for everyone since Kevin just designs and Dennis deals with the customers.  I can understand apprehension, but Dennis has been around the block a few times and if breaking both legs and his back doesn't derail his archery train, I don't know what will.


But he doesn't own a big name company so it is guaranteed to go under in the next 2 years


----------



## hound dog (Jun 26, 2012)

If he goes under I will shoot my bows till they can't be shot no more and by that time I'll be ready for a new one any way. If he goes under and you want to sale your obsession let me know I may buy it and use parts to rebuild mine so I keep shooting it.  The bows are well made and if they had a top name on them I think they be top selling bows right now.

I have been shooting for a long time and shot all different bow names and I think Obsessions bows are as good or better as the rest.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 26, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> But he doesn't own a big name company so it is guaranteed to go under in the next 2 years



ha ha ha arnt u just so funny


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 27, 2012)

dsanders.  If you are still wanting to shoot an Obsession I have a SS that I will gladly let you shoot. Its located in Westminster. Roughly 20 or  so minutes west of Clemson.


----------



## hoop da lah (Jun 27, 2012)

i've shot mathews since day one...... and i can honestly say i will probably be changing manufacturers soon.  i love the HOYT alpha elite (target)  but  i tried Hound Dogs Obession (drawing only) and WOW is all that has to be said.   one heck of a back wall and talk about the ability to hold it there forever....... you seriously have to force the bow back down because it locks into the wall so hard.  got to be an awesome bow in the woods.


----------



## dsanders (Jun 27, 2012)

Can somebody please tell me how to get in touch with Dennis! Ive emailed and called. No response!


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 27, 2012)

I would call again and if no answer, leave a message telling him your name and number and ask him to give you a call back.

CJ


----------



## dsanders (Jun 27, 2012)

Never mind my last post. I just got off the phone with Dennis. He is a great guy. All I need to do now is shoot an obsession bow!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 27, 2012)

Check out my post above.  We have one in Westminster.


----------



## Bell_Man (Jun 28, 2012)

shot them, tuned them,taken them apart and they are nothing special.  Most responses you will get here are from people who are on the so called pro staff for obsession or people who want to be on the pro staff and are just MARKING out to Dennis.  They are decent bows but for the price theres better.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 28, 2012)

Bell_Man said:


> shot them, tuned them,taken them apart and they are nothing special.  Most responses you will get here are from people who are on the so called pro staff for obsession or people who want to be on the pro staff and are just MARKING out to Dennis.  They are decent bows but for the price theres better.



Really that is the only review I have ever heard like that. What bow do you think is better for the money (hoyts carbon bows don't count )


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 29, 2012)

Bell_Man said:


> shot them, tuned them,taken them apart and they are nothing special.  Most responses you will get here are from people who are on the so called pro staff for obsession or people who want to be on the pro staff and are just MARKING out to Dennis.  They are decent bows but *for the price theres better.*




I too would like to hear this.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jun 29, 2012)

Bell_Man said:


> shot them, tuned them,taken them apart and they are nothing special.  Most responses you will get here are from people who are on the so called pro staff for obsession or people who want to be on the pro staff and are just MARKING out to Dennis.  They are decent bows but for the price theres better.




You didn't just poke the hornets nest you knocked the sucker out the tree lol....


I will say that im not a pro staff member for Obsession nor am I looking to be. Nothing wrong with someone who doesn't like them. At least you kept it honest which is all anyone can really ask for. Some bows just ain't for some people...


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 29, 2012)

lungbuster123 said:


> You didn't just poke the hornets nest you knocked the sucker out the tree lol....
> 
> 
> I will say that im not a pro staff member for Obsession nor am I looking to be. Nothing wrong with someone who doesn't like them. At least you kept it honest which is all anyone can really ask for. Some bows just ain't for some people...


Haha I don't have a problem with his opinion I haven't shot one so I can't say anything I am just curious. Obsessions following might kidnap you in your sleep until you agree that they are the best.


----------



## riskyb (Jun 29, 2012)

i too would like to hear this...bc i i havent had the support or customer support from any other manufacturer like i have from these guys....and ps im not prostaff nor have i applied
i have shot the other bows so tell me which is better so i can tell you why i didnt like it


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 29, 2012)

lungbuster123 said:


> You didn't just poke the hornets nest you knocked the sucker out the tree lol....
> 
> 
> I will say that im not a pro staff member for Obsession nor am I looking to be. *Nothing wrong with someone who doesn't like them. At least you kept it honest which is all anyone can really ask for. Some bows just ain't for some people...*



This is very true.  All bows are personal preference.  I'd just like to hear his opinion since it's different than what we usually hear.


----------



## solocam678 (Jun 29, 2012)

new day same story...


----------



## Bell_Man (Jun 29, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> Really that is the only review I have ever heard like that. What bow do you think is better for the money (hoyts carbon bows don't count )



 Yep Really.  Parker Python, Bear Anarchy and Carnage, Alpine Silverado all better built and shoot better than the Obsessions.  Its the only review you heard like that because Im not trying MARK to Dennis and jump on the Promotional Staff bandwagon.  Like I said the bow is ok but In my opinion there are better.  I didnt say it sucked or it didnt shoot well.

I really dont care If any of the Promotional Staffers for obsession dont like what I said.  The OP asked for opinions and I gave mine.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bell_Man said:


> Yep Really.  Parker Python, Bear Anarchy and Carnage, Alpine Silverado all better built and shoot better than the Obsessions.  Its the only review you heard like that because Im not trying MARK to Dennis and jump on the Promotional Staff bandwagon.  Like I said the bow is ok but In my opinion there are better.  I didnt say it sucked or it didnt shoot well.
> 
> I really dont care If any of the Promotional Staffers for obsession dont like what I said.  The OP asked for opinions and I gave mine.


For some reason I have always like those Bears  well everyones got there opinion and I am glad you don't follow the crowd. How does the color look? I have heard its flawless.


----------



## riskyb (Jun 30, 2012)

Since you work on or tune bows do you work a shop if so what lines do you carry


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 1, 2012)

Look at New Breed archery.  I own a Genetix and the customer service you get from the smaller bow manufacturers is 20 times better than the majors.

Oh yeah, and it performs like a dream.


----------

